# SLW egg hatch



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Among my main mixed flock of 35 (33 hens a BSL and Buckeye rooster)
I hatched 5 SLW eggs from 2 different hens this is the results at 20 weeks old.
I had to wait on some for their Chicky Springer DNA results to confirm who their daddy is.
2 Buckeye x SLW sex links
View attachment 20891

1 BSL x SLW although not a sex link she kind of sortof pulled the BSL hen color pattern.
View attachment 20892

1 BSL x SLW aka The Bully\
View attachment 20893

1 BSL x SLW pulled a barring color pattern rooster.
View attachment 20894


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that first pic. Great way to compare the two and the stand off stance just makes it that much better.

Love that last pic. I wonder what would happen using him with another barred breed. Would they keep the barring or would the hidden color genetics pop out?


----------

